# 9 hour car drive with 7 week old



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello all!
I am new to the Vizsla forum and I am excited to know there are actually others out there that know what a Vizsla is.  

So my husband and I get to pick up our 7 week old on May 17, but she is a 9 hour drive away. Do you have any suggestions of what we can do that can make this the best experience possible?


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations on your impending 'child.' LOL We have gotten all but two of our boys from far away states and we drive to get them and spend the night in a dog friendly hotel if needed. We simply commit to taking a small crate, food, water, and stopping VERY often for a pee break unless he was sleeping. Please don't use pet areas at rest areas or where everybody else is most likely to take their dog for potty duty. Disease, etc. is a real concern when they are pups. It's doable, but can be tiring. BUT they are so worth the time and effort. Enjoy!


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! We definitely did not plan to stop at dog park/rest stops because of that risk. I am worried about her getting car sick in particular. Do we stop? Keep trucking along?


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

I would say for the distance you are going, you might as well keep on going. If they are one that is going to be car sick, it won't change by your stopping. All of you have to get home eventually! 

Is this your first dog or your first Vizsla?


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

This is my first dog I am owning on my own (well with my husband). Growing up I had a jack russel who still lives with my parents.


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

Warning: Vizslas can be addictive! LOL 

But on the otherhand, a Vizsla can be a real handful, and sometimes overwhelming, as your first dog. But there are a lot of wonderful, knowledgeable people available as resources on this forum. Please feel free to ask questions or seek guidance if this breed happens to be new to you. The Search function is also great on the right hand side of this forum. Happy training and welcome to the V forum!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Be sure to bring cleaning supplies. Nature's Miracle is a great enzyme based cleaner which is great for accidents around the house as well. Old towels are great for the pup to sit on in your lap and bring a change of clothes just in case. Plan on it taking more time on the way back. I also had around a 9 hour drive and ended up stopping for 15 minutes nearly every 1-2 hours. That was with a 10 wk old, so you may need to stop more often.

Enjoy the trip! It's a memory you'll have the rest of your life.


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advise! We did go ahead and get that cleaner for accidents, and we figured it would take much longer to get home. I am curious how long it will actually take though. lol. We have an hour and a half to pick her at the breeders, and our time is at 12 noon. So it looks like we will not get home til very late. 

Also I know this could go on on another topic or thread, but what type of food would you guys suggest for my little girl. The breeder said he will send us home with a bag of purina one puppy, but is this a good food to use?

Should we just keep her on this because her stomach is used to it already and change once she is older? 

I know my dog growing up was not able to eat any puppy food she always threw it back up, so the vet had us put her on adult food right away and she has now lived for 15 years and still just as young as ever.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

katy13 said:


> Should we just keep her on this because her stomach is used to it already and change once she is older?


I would keep her on the same food for awhile. She'll be going through a lot of changes and you don't want to add any more than necessary. You can transition her later to another brand. We kept Dexter on the breeder's food until he finished his puppy shots. Since we also lived in an apartment, I was worried about parvo and what not too. I figured if I switched his food and upset his tummy, I wouldn't know if it was from the change in diet or from something more serious.


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah that is what I figured. Thanks!I know I will probably be on here all the time asking questions about one thing or another. But my husband are so incredibly excited to bring her home. Every night we just watch Vizsla Youtube videos just to get our fix until we get to pick her up in two and a half weeks. lol


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

The dog food question and answer can go on forever. Here's a link to a great resource: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/ When you and your pup are ready, be sure to transition slowly to the new food. You have to mix the two proportionately over time.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

You wouldn't by any chance be in CA would ya, because I'm also getting mine that day and I'm actually seeing the breeder this weekend too meet our boy and pay with him a little bit. ONLY 17 MORE DAYS!


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

olofsonb said:


> You wouldn't by any chance be in CA would ya, because I'm also getting mine that day and I'm actually seeing the breeder this weekend too meet our boy and pay with him a little bit. ONLY 17 MORE DAYS!


Actually no. Sorry.  We are getting her in Oklahoma.


----------

